# The vehicle will be! Телега Будет!



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

*Hello from Eastern Siberia.*

To be continued.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll be watching RJ!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks interesting so far.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

You always do beautiful work! When I see your name I always tune in. I do wish that you would discribe your methods as you go along.:yes:
Thanks, Smokey


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll assume that Russian name you mentioned is something really cool and go ahead and pull up a seat now.


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I'll assume that Russian name you mentioned is something really cool and go ahead and pull up a seat now.


Actually Steve, he already translated it for you in his heading. The literal translation is: The cart will be.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

gproch said:


> Actually Steve, he already translated it for you in his heading. The literal translation is: The cart will be.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


Oh, well in that case, I definitely came to the right show!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Subscribed

"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education"

Mark Twain


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Chaincarver Стив;387583 said:


> о-о, ну в таком случае, я, безусловно, пришел к правильному шоу!








Likely so it will be correct.?????
cart, waggon, telega :smile:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

-----------


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about. That is cool!!!!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

-------


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Coming along rather nicely, I must say. Now what is it going to be? I'm thinking it's either a bar or reception/sales counter in a business or store.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking at the far right side of the last pic does make one think bar. Looking good at any rate, RJ.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, guys. You guessed it. It will be a bar.:smile:


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

VERY cool!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Очень много работы, ну камуто повезло, ты продаёш или себе делоеш?

That's a lot of work, but some will be lucky. Do you sell these or just make them for yourself?


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Очень много работы, ну камуто повезло, ты продаёш или себе делоеш?
> 
> That's a lot of work, but some will be lucky. Do you sell these or just make them for yourself?







Привет. Все мои проекты коммерческие. Я хочу спросить тебя. Твой Ник ? Очень (пахнет):yes: русским. Это переводил не Гугл . Кто тебе помогал?

















Hi. All my projects commercial. I want to ask you. Your Nickname? Very much (smells):yes: as Russian. It was translated not by Google. Who helped you?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

russian joiner said:


> Привет. Все мои проекты коммерческие. Я хочу спросить тебя. Твой Ник ? Очень (пахнет):yes: русским. Это переводил не Гугл . Кто тебе помогал?
> 
> Hi. All my projects commercial. I want to ask you. Your nickname? Very much (smells):yes: As russian. It was translated not by google. Who helped you?


Я руский, живу в америке


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Я руский, живу в америке




Я думаю что Ты уже давно живёшь в Америке. 
Могу ли ли я обратиться иногда за помощью ? Мой английский - ноль.

Я могу помочь с русским.:smile:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

russian joiner said:


> Я думаю что Ты уже давно живёшь в Америке.
> Могу ли ли я обратиться иногда за помощью ? Мой английский - ноль.
> 
> Я могу помочь с русским.:smile:


18 лет уже,


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

To be continued.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's looking awesome RJ!!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Better late than never!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

-------------------


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

The girl in a dress? Even in Russia a rarity.:smile::yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh wow! The whole place looks stunning! I assume you did a lot or most of the other woodwork in the bar. That is a VERY cool tavern. You do amazing work and I am floored by what I see. 
A big congratulations to you on a job well done. I'm sure you exceeded the client's expectations.

I see you've changed your user name too.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I see you've changed your user name too.




Thanks Steve, now nobody learns that I Russian.:smile:


----------



## MLP (Nov 25, 2010)

Amazing workmanship!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful work RJ!


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Stunning work R.J.!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, guys.
It was a difficult year for me.
Strong gets a buzz from depression, weak drinks vodka.
I chose the latter))

I lost a lot of time but, thank God, everything fell into place.
I will not create a new topic. And you will see my new work soon.


----------



## TonyM (Nov 12, 2013)

Be careful on those left hand turns.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Well here guys, the beginning are.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

This is a cat Moosska her name))) 
Cat with character)))
Very painfully bites.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

--------------


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad to see that you're back, R.J. 

I'll definitely be following along with this new build. I hope things continue looking up for you. :thumbsup:

EDIT: Oh yeah, awesome cat too! We have 2 cats and I love them quite a bit. Yours looks really cool.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

----------------------------


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

---------------


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This entire thread is very cool. I'm loving it.


----------



## kwolfe (Jan 9, 2014)

And to think, I have trouble getting a good fitting 45 degree miter. Your creations are awesome.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

======


----------



## shourah (Feb 2, 2014)

thats would be need a lot of work. you've done great job.
Saluut for ya


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

-----------------


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

----------------------


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I just now stumble on this thread and I'm fascinated. Very good work, Thanks for sharing


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

And so the guys, R.J. here again. I worked for four years as a trucker. I helped friends having time for this. Now only commerce. May the force be with me. 

To be continued here. :


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good to see you again R J.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

*Project.*

A joint project


----------

